# Dish Tailgater and VIP211k



## GoatLocker

Had a 311 and manual antenna set-up, but had been looking at the Tailgater for awhile now.
Since I've went to the Hopper and 3 Joeys, need to sort through what I want to do for the Motor Home.
Best option appears to be to go to the Tailgater and a 211k.

Some questions though.

I understand I pay in advance for when I need it.
I understand it will be a separate account due to my home set up.
I'm a little confused by what I read on the receiver saying you have to connect it at the house first to get it to download and set up. (Can't do this because of Hopper).

Here is what I keep seeing:
THE 211 RECEIVER MUST HAVE THE MOST CURRENT SOFTWARE DOWNLOADED TO WORK WITH THE TAILGATER, THUS YOU MUST HOOK IT UP TO YOU SYSTEM AT HOME FIRST. IF YOU DO NOT HAVE A DISH NETWORK ACCOUNT AND WANT US TO DOWNLOAD THE SOFTWARE, PLEASE CONTACT US VIA EMAIL OR PHONE AFTER PLACING ORDER.

Is this true no matter where you buy the 211 rcvr at?

Won't it download what it needs from the satellites when you set it up.

Trying to look on dish.com to sort through options, and not really clear.
Really just looking for the big 4 and ESPN more than anything else.

Other question I'm not quite sure about, is if I'm outside of the spot beam, can I call and just have them change my service Zip Code to where I'm at?

Might need a DIRT member to help answer these, but sure somebody has this set-up and can help.

TIA


----------



## Al Fischer

I have a 211 and Tailgater. The software to drive the Tailgater is in the receiver.

If it did not have the software it could not align it to be able to see the birds to receive the software. Mine was new and I connected the Tailgater and a few moments later was watching TV! 3 birds, all channels, not hassle! 

I am playing with mine connected to an old Winegard crank up on the RV. Working. I would bet it can receive it's software that way. Tech support could tell you where to poin the dish to receive the update.


----------



## GoatLocker

Thanks Al.
I'm just going to pull the trigger and then figure it out if I have to.
Getting ready to go on vacation and want TV for my Better Half while we are at the Lake.
Will do the first test with it in the drive way before we go.
Should be simpler to get help if I need it.


----------



## garys

No, it does not matter where you buy a 211, but you should get the receiver/smart card numbers and verify with Dish that 1) receiver is not leased *would have to be returned to Dish and won't be activated, or 2) there is no balance due on it *you would have to pay the balance before receiver would be activated. Good Luck.


----------



## GoatLocker

Thanks garys.
It's from an authorized dealer, but is the best package price I have found for both the tailgater and the receiver, and free shipping.
They end up about $80 cheaper than the next lowest option.
So, I'll just go that route.
The capped comment in my post is their comment on the website about receiver software.


----------



## [email protected] Network

The ViP211k needs to download the software in order for the Tailgater to be able to find the satellites. This is why the software needs to be downloaded before the Tailgater is connected. 

If you send me a PM with your phone or account number I can get you some more specific information on the question concerning local channels.


----------



## P Smith

GoatLocker said:


> Thanks garys.
> It's from an authorized dealer, but is the best package price I have found for both the tailgater and the receiver, and free shipping.
> They end up about $80 cheaper than the next lowest option.
> So, I'll just go that route.
> The capped comment in my post is their comment on the website about receiver software.


You forgot to type the 211k version of FW ...


----------



## BobaBird

From http://www.dishuser.org/tailgater.php
"The 211 doesn't work with the receiver's initial factory software. Connect the receiver to another dish to acquire the latest software before using with the Tailgater. The 211k should be able to control the Tailgater with the factory software."

I seem to recall reading that the 211's factory software would also be able to aim the Tailgater, but left it off the page since it wouldn't be true for receivers that were boxed up before that change.


----------



## GoatLocker

Thanks all for the responses.
Appreciate the assist.
The retailer is loading current software before they ship it.


----------



## bruff

I have been told that if I get the receiver from other than Dish, that I have to find someone who has Dish and connect my receiver to his system to d/l the proper software...

If I get it from Dish, can I be sure that it will be delivered to me with the proper software???

If I get it from Dish, what is the delivery time??

Jim Andrews - Phoenix


----------



## bruff

A follow up on the question I just asked..

Why doesn't Dish just make the software available for download and then it could be uploaded to the receiver from your home computer??

Seems like this would save a lot of work..

Jim Andrews - phoenix


----------



## P Smith

Connect it to any dish with good signal on 119W tp19, it would DL current FW in 15 min total.
Instead of asking ...


----------



## bruff

I have been told that if I get the receiver from other than Dish, that I have to find someone who has Dish and connect my receiver to his system to d/l the proper software...

If I get it from Dish, can I be sure that it will be delivered to me with the proper software???

If I get it from Dish, what is the delivery time??

Why doesn't Dish just make the software available for download and then it could be uploaded to the receiver from your home computer??

Seems like this would save a lot of work..

Jim Andrews - phoenix


----------



## bruff

I am trying to eliminate the problem

BRUFF


----------



## bruff

And speed up the system

BRUFF


----------



## P Smith

*Any* usual dish will works for download latest version of FW, before connect 211 to the Tailgater type.
Just connect the receiver to it, doesn't matter if it your or someone else. Just do it, man.


----------



## rtc830

Bought both approx. 6 months ago. Tailgater from Dish distributor and 211 online. The 211 must have had proper software on it because I set it up and was getting all 3 satellites in about 5 minutes. Works great. Now working on using splitter and setting up 2 TVs (knowing they will show same channel). rtc830


----------



## shadough

Does only the 211 work w/ Tailgater? what about the 222k or even a 722k.

As for locals, why not just pay the $5 and get the HD & SD distant locals from NY and LA?????? All you need it a copy of the RV's registration. And while your at it, you can add the SanFran locals via mydistantnetworks.com


----------



## P Smith

shadough said:


> *Does only the 211 work w/ Tailgater*? what about the 222k or even a 722k.
> 
> As for locals, why not just pay the $5 and get the HD & SD distant locals from NY and LA?????? All you need it a copy of the RV's registration. And while your at it, you can add the SanFran locals via mydistantnetworks.com


It does. See Q&A here http://www.dish.com/technology/tv-outdoors/


----------



## jlgreer24

The Tailgater will not work with the 222k or 722k model receivers because the tailgater is a single lnb which means it only has one satellite feed for one tuner. Since the 222 and 722 model receivers are dual tuners, they are not compatible. However, Winegard recently released the Tailgater X2 which has 2 sat outputs and can operate 2 211's.


----------

